
Tech billionaires think we live in the Matrix - yctim
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/10/07/tech-billionaires-think-we-live-in-the-matrix-and-have-asked-scientists-to-get-us-out.html
======
zerognowl
Worth reading about the brain in a vat scenario

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_in_a_vat](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_in_a_vat)

A problem can't be solved on its own plane, so no amount of raw processing
power can escape such a sandbox IMHO, but there can be flaws inadvertently
introduced into the system via fuzzing:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzz_testing](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzz_testing)

Many have already reported that mundane reality is a tiny sliver of what's
actually going on, under the influence of psychedelics, for example.

